# ADEng's ADA 60P High Tech Planted Tank



## ADEng (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum but I haven't yet introduced myself. I'm Jon and I just got into the hobby 4 months ago with the help of my good friend AdobeOtoCat. He gifted me a pico tank from my birthday and it all grew from there! 
That pico tank obviously wasn't enough after a while and I had the urge to upgrade to something bigger. I contemplated between an ADA 90P and the ADA 60P. Several deciding factors led me to choosing the 60P as my tank. After several weeks of planning and purchasing equipment from various local stores and members here on the forum, I finally have it coming all together.
So here's what we've got:
Tank:ADA 60 p tank 17 gallons
Lighting: ODYSSEA 24" 2x24w T5HO Giesseman Aquaflora and Mid-day + Kessil 150W amazon sun
Filtration: Eheim classic filter 2215
CO2: Milwaukee co2 regulator on a 5lb tank with inline atomizer
Heater: Hydor inline 200w

Hardscape:
ADA power sand M + S
ADA Amazonia soil Regular + powder
ADA Ryuoh Stones
Twisted rosewood
Regular common pebbles

Flora:
Ludwigia Arcuata
Hygrophila Polysperma
Rotala sp. "Nanjenshan" (Mayaca)
Lilaeopsis Mauritiana Micro Sword
Staurogyne Repens
Fissidens Moss
Fauna: 
Suggestions?

Day 1:
Water Parameters:
Not much to say as far as tank parameters. Keeping water fairly soft in hopes of moving my Rasboras Maculatus into the tank in the future.
PH: 7
Temp: 78F
Partial water change 2x a week.
Today was build day! AdobeOtoCat joined me early in the morning and we put together the hardscape. I had the layout sketched out weeks ago and it was great to see it come together.



The left side is the "higher" peak and also has the main stone. I really liked this piece of wood used here as it very closely resembles a cut down tree. I used rock and other pieces of wood to make it look more like a tree. The pebbles at the substrate boundary provide a better transition and help to add scale to the tank.



The right side is the lower peak. Again we used rock here to create a passage of sorts in the middle and the stone points to the main stone on the left side. The wood also points right, away from the main stone. The sand area ended up being very wide and open and I decided to add another piece of drift wood here in front to create a more natural atmosphere.



Planting time! Here are our two plates of plants. The rotala and ludwigia were both from aquacells.




All planted! At the background I used the hygros. Mid I decided to use solely the ludwigia arcuata. Foreground is the s. repens. I envision this side to be mainly red with green from the repens.



On the left side I also used the hygros as background. Mid I used the rotala and foreground also s.repens. In the passage I used the microswords to fill in gaps in the rock. Fissidens were added to each of the three pieces of wood.



FILLED. Don't mind the filter pipes. Lily pipes are on the way. These pictures are with fluorescents only. Wood decided to float so we put a rock on it for now.





Added the Kessil Amazon Sun for kicks. Decided it looked better so I kept it on. It also gave the tank a shimmer which the fluorescents didn't do.




Waiting for the water to clear and everything to get cycled!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good ADeng and welcome to BCA.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey man, I would suggest keeping pygmy corys. Dwarf Corydoras
They're pretty nice and will love your sand. Get them when your tank is grown in so they don't screw up the scape.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty envious of those stumps!! Those are awesome!


----------

